# Ok let do a thought game why should I not buy a 2004/5/6 all road



## critcalmax (Jan 23, 2006)

So been seeing a lot of all roads in my area for cheap and I am wondering why is this. 

How do they compare to there A6 brothers. 

What do you hate about your ride and if your are wondering why I am asking what do your hate it’s because everyone can find a ton of things they love and they forget what does suck from time to time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

